# Is this Bermuda? Or?



## rileydog123 (May 9, 2020)

Location is Mid SE zone 7

Front Lawn was renovated last fall Using 4 applications of Round Up and seeded with Mt View Titanium

When I Went to overseed and cut lawn short I found a lot of this. 2nd pic is from back yard 
that was not renovated last year, and has same looking weeds.

Is it Bermuda? Or ?


----------

